# Doverosx's 2022 Lawn Journal - Ottawa, Canada



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Hello folks!

2022 is upon us and things are looking "freer and more mobile" than the 4th lockdown experienced in 2021. My 2021 Journal is here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=27006. With excellent timing today, I did a light raking to pull any loose vegetation, rocks, garbage, etc. off the lawn and to pull up any matted down areas. Right after I finished that I checked my phone and was met with my WayPoint test!


Soil pH 7.2
P 34, up from 20
K 102, up from 77
Ca 3270, up from 3191
Mg 297, up from 273
S 26, up from 17
B 0.7, No change
Cu 2.5, up from 2.0
Iron 169, up from 160
Mn 18, up from 15
Zn 5.7, up from 3.1
Na 36, down from 93
OM 5.1% up from 3.7%

CEC 19.2, up from 18.8

Overall things are moving in the right direction especially comparing to my first soil tests.

Nutrient targets for P and K will be lower, another indicator that I'm moving in the right direction. My nutrients are in the "sufficiency" range but I'd like to see some more reserve built up so I can back down on inputs in the future. This lawn did not get a good nutrient program in the past so I expect it will take a while before I'm happy with what my soil is doing.

This year's targets: 4.5 N/2.6 P/3.6 K


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

April 7


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

During the sunset earlier this week I noticed plenty of grass growing through the yellow!

April 14:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Man your so far behind your neighbor in front of you. Putting green going strong already


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Man your so far behind your neighbor in front of you. Putting green going strong already


Lol. I'm just glad that I've encouraged people to fix up their property


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

April 20:


Soil temps have stagnated a bit so I'm holding off on pre-emergent.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

April 28:


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I went with a clean up mow and for the most part I didn't do a lot of cleaning up, the majority was fresh new grass blades (nice!).

I'll be applying prodiamine in the next couple of days and I might start throwing down fert.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Well I made the same mistake as I did last year but my sprayer skills were much better. I realized it after application but I already sprayed my six months of prodiamine in one shot.

No big deal. On the bright side, it started raining right after I laid the application down. There were a handful of weeds coming up, but most of them were along the road edges where the salt has done a number on things.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine 1.1 oz


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Last year I sprayed my prodiamine at the 6 month rate in one shot. It lasted from May to Sept and then I started to get some weeds along the edge of the house.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

DiabeticKripple said:


> Last year I sprayed my prodiamine at the 6 month rate in one shot. It lasted from May to Sept and then I started to get some weeds along the edge of the house.


Precisely. It always seems to work out for me in the end. I target below the "soft limits" of what I calculate so if I go over I have plenty of buffer left to go. If it weren't for the salt I'd be 100% weed free right now.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Today I saw the landscaping company working on my areas' lawns and they came over as I was spreading out some humic acid and I got some props for my 'best looking lawn in the neighbourhood'. The best part was that I haven't done anything except for the clean up mow.

That brings us to today.

2lbs/1k sq ft of EON75 Humic Acid (still using the bag from last year), 0.18lbs/1k sq ft of Urea (I will be picking up 10-12-12 for correction so I didn't go too high on this app), 1lbs/sq ft Sulfur. I'll let the rain tonight and tomorrow wash those apps in as the lawn gets a boot strap for the year!

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 2lbs
N: 0.18lbs
S: 1lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

My weekend is jam packed and I picked up a good haul from Ritchie Feed & Seed. 4 bags of 10-12-12 and 1 large bag of chicken poop.

I threw down 0.16lbs/1k sq ft of 4-3-2 chicken poop, 9oz of RGS, 9oz of Air-8, 6oz of Micro Greene and 9oz of D-Thatch to kick start the bio activity.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 2lbs
N: 0.34lbs
P: 0.12lbs
K: 0.09lbs
S: 1lbs


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

doverosx said:


> Today I saw the landscaping company working on my areas' lawns and they came over as I was spreading out some humic acid and I got some props for my 'best looking lawn in the neighbourhood'. The best part was that I haven't done anything except for the clean up mow.


That's some great props!

Your lawn is looking really good. Finally the weather is turning, looks like some warm days coming for Ottawa later this week.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Heck yes! I've set myself up with an ET tracking spreadsheet and I've got my fingers crossed that it'll help me use less water this year ;-).


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Threw down 1lbs/1k sq ft of Sulfur and 5lbs of 10-12-12. It looks like Ritchie took my suggestion and the new fertilizer has much smaller prills.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 2lbs
N: 0.54
P: 0.36
K: 0.35
S: 2


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh it wakes up! What is your HOC? Have you tried 2 inches? Looks shmuck with rotary!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Babameca said:


> Oh it wakes up! What is your HOC? Have you tried 2 inches? Looks shmuck with rotary!


Right now it is low at about 2" and I'm up to 2.75" (I think).

Today I mowed at the new height and sprayed RGS at 6oz/1k sq ft. Nice storms all around me, but it isn't looking I'll get hit and therefore…no rain.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Did another round of treatment. 5lbs 10-12-12, 2.5lbs sulfur, 5lbs humic acid, 9oz rate of Air8.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 4
N: 0.74
P: 0.60
K: 0.59
S: 3


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Did another round of treatment. 5lbs 10-12-12, 2.5lbs sulfur, 2.5lbs humic acid, 9oz rate of D-Thatch.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
N: 0.94
P: 0.84
K: 0.83
S: 4

I've also adjusted my ET calculations to reflect a 5% loss of precipitation. Rather than going with 80% off the bat, I wanted to see how hydretain works. In this Case I actually suspect that the soil depth is not sufficient and there is asphalt below this part of the lawn. Or, perhaps the grass in the front section next to the driveway just really sucks at dealing with heat. In any case, I don't see general wilting right now but I'm okay with topping up the water right now.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I definitely broke the 1/3 rule here but this growth was mostly in the last two days where I was at all day events. I have my weed spraying cut out for me, but I haven't been able to time things right…between watering, raining, heat, wind, etc.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Sprayed 2,[email protected]/G. Still have half the mixture left over.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Today.... brings us:
- 1lbs/1k sulfur
- 1.5lbs/1k HumiChar
- 8oz/1k MicroGreene
- 7.5oz/1k Hydretain
- 5lbs/1k 10-12-12

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 1.5
N: 1.14
P: 1.08
K: 1.07
S: 5

I'll also be watering 2.5 hours per section.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Today.... brings us:
- 1lbs/1k sulfur
- 9oz/1k RGS
- 5lbs/1k 10-12-12

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 1.5
N: 1.34
P: 1.32
K: 1.31
S: 5

And a follow up application of 2,4-d.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Today.... brings us:
- 1lbs/1k sulfur
- 9oz/1k Air-8
- 2.5lbs/1k 10-12-12

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 1.5
N: 1.44
P: 1.46
K: 1.55
S: 6

There were plenty of signs of wilting and dry soil so I checked my ET page and saw that the current level was below the ET50 threshold. I'll be adjusting the absorbed precipitation by another 5%. Typically I would've watered yesterday or this morning but I'm recovering from racing and travelling for the FLR SCCA national tour event at the Seneca Army Depot.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I didn't have the opportunity to keep up with the heat this weekend so my water stores are very low right now. I'm currently watering in the lawn after a good mow job. Today.... brings us:
- 1lbs/1k sulfur
- 6oz/1k D-Thatch
- 2.5lbs/1k 10-12-12

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 1.5
N: 1.54
P: 1.58
K: 1.67
S: 7


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I did a double cut today to show off the lawn for Canada Day.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

This weekend was a split app of 10-12-12, Sulfur, MicroGreene, Humichar and Hydretain. This morning I woke up early and sprayed the lawn with Hydretain and I'm currently watering it in right now. It will be even better if the lawn dries out so I can mow it ahead of the "forecasted" rain storms tomorrow.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 3
N: 1.64
P: 1.70
K: 1.79
S: 8


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Yesterday, I threw down some 10-12-12, RGS and sulfur.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 3
N: 1.74
P: 1.82
K: 1.91
S: 9


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Today, I threw down some 10-12-12, Air-8 and sulfur.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 3
N: 1.84
P: 1.94
K: 2.03
S: 10

I've also adjusted my precipitation absorption to 85%. The usual areas are cooked but holding on better than ever before. Next season, I'll be able to adjust the absorption factor closer to real values.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks good for the heat. What's your long-term plan for the street damage? You can do this...


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I think my plan is to look at covering the area so the salt doesn't sterilize the ground so badly. Strangely, I didn't get any plow damage but the salt damage was off the charts.

Well, back from travelling to PEI for autocross nationals and I have some work to do on the lawn. Today is watering day so I'll update my ET tracking and look at nutrients to throw down before this weekend, where I'll be gone for a festival that my wife is helping to organize.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Oh boy. Two back to back weekend events took me away from the house and unable to provide sufficient care to prevent the heat from wreaking havoc.

So I very much have my work cut out to get the lawn back in order. Additionally, it looks like I've got the first signs of fungus but I don't plan on any treatment for it this year.

I'll be installing fresh blades from Honda and continuing with appropriate lawn irrigation.

Which brings us to today. A big wallop of fertilizer, 6lbs of 10-12-12 and 22oz of D-Thatch.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 3
N: 2.08
P: 2.23
K: 2.32
S: 10


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Yesterday: 2,4-D, dicamba etc
Today: 4.5lbs 10-12-12, 1.5lbs Humichar, 18oz MicroGreene. I don't plan on buying MicroGreene again. I had much better colour consistency with FAS.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 4.5
N: 2.26
P: 2.45
K: 2.54
S: 10


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I did a diagonal mow, watered 3 zones, and applied a top up of Hydretain.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I really like that pattern! It's a great eye-catcher for a corner property.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> I really like that pattern! It's a great eye-catcher for a corner property.


THANKS! The grass has the stripes so well burned in that I actually mow the straight ones for a few weeks, then switch to the diagonals. Yet, they both stay nice and sharp


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Another wallop of work has hit me and I wasn't able to keep up with watering. Such is life and so I'm now topping up water capacity before some afternoon storms will roll in. The itty bit of water that rained down yesterday was nowhere near enough to stave off the evapotranspiration of the day.

Today: 4.5lbs 10-12-12.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 4.5
N: 2.44
P: 2.67
K: 2.76
S: 10


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Today: 1lbs of urea and SoP.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 4.5
N: 2.62
P: 2.67
K: 2.96
S: 10


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

May the Fall Nitrogen Blitz begin!!!!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I moved HOC to 3" from 3.5". And applied the last bit of Humichar and Some more Urea. Oh, and I got my lawn aerated.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 6.0
N: 2.84
P: 2.67
K: 2.96
S: 10


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I had some time to bang out the powder SoP which I hate doing and some D-Thatch which I really don't mind doing at all.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 6.0
N: 2.84
P: 2.67
K: 3.16
S: 10


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Mowed the lawn, sprayed Hydretain and microgreen. There are a lot of yellow stems everywhere and it's impacting the look of the turf stand. I'm going to go one notch below to scalp and see how that cleans things up.

It looks like I forgot to update with my follow up urea SoP application.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 6.0
N: 3.02
P: 2.67
K: 3.82
S: 10


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Yesterday I did a clean up mow to pick up any dried up clumps, threw down some urea and sprayed some RGS. My jug is very clumpy which is incredibly disappointing.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 6.0
N: 3.14
P: 2.67
K: 3.82
S: 10


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Threw down some Urea before the rains came our way.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 6.0
N: 3.32
P: 2.67
K: 3.82
S: 10


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Just a note that I have started spraying FAS to get ready for Hallowe'en domination. There is definitely some fungus in the backyard, and underneath the Elm tree so I might try reducing the HOC a bit next year to see how that goes. 


Ultimately, there is a HUGE difference compared to the years where I used fungicide to this year. My lawn just didn't look good coming out of summer into the cooler weather, so my thoughts about the "don't use it unless you have to"....well, if I want to be on LOTM, I have to.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Threw down another 0.18lbs of N and I’m currently watering it in. It’s been over 2 weeks since I’ve had to water the lawn though, there is a dry area near one of the trees.

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 6.0
N: 3.5
P: 2.67
K: 3.82
S: 10


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Threw down another 0.18lbs of N and did a last bit of weed control on the lawn. 

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 6.0
N: 3.68
P: 2.67
K: 3.82
S: 10


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Threw down another 0.18lbs of N and did a last bit of weed control on the lawn. 

2022 totals:
Prodiamine: 1.1 oz
Humic Acid: 5
HumiChar: 6.0
N: 3.86
P: 2.67
K: 3.82
S: 10

I’ll be looking to spray some FAS in a bit to rev up the darkness but I have to be careful because it’s getting real dark ;-). I sprayed MicroGreene recently, however, I’m not sure if I’ll be continuing with that product in the future. My jug of RGS congealed despite the fact that my garage never touched freezing temperatures so the remaining product was wasted.


----------

